# training in Russia



## krys (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello all

I plan to train RMAs in Russia this summer (1-2 months) and am considering learning the Kadochnikov system, could somebody provide me details on existing organisations?
I am also curious about russian blade schools, are there schools where I could get intensive blade training?

Thanks for answering.


----------

